# buck tag filled!



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nov 16th evening hunt, pretty uneventful evening til this guy walked in, best thing is I got it all on video, like good 1080 p video, self filmed first time ever!! I'm gonna try and get my buddy a deer who leaves for Afghanistan in a few months and film for him as soon as the wind dies down. Hopefully get 3-4 deer for a nice combo film. I'll post video when it's all edited and my technology impaired brain can figure it all out.


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great Buck! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice deer. Must be the week of the big 8 pointer. Well for you n 59 anyway


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice lookin' buck! Can't wait to see the video. Congrats!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Depending on spread looks like it could be close to Ohio Big Buck. Very symmetrical rack. 135-140 ballpark? Very nice buck! Let us know if it gets green scored?


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I put a quick tape on him, he's not gonna make it  no where near my best but I never once questioned I was gonna shoot him when I saw him coming lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck! Can't wait to see the vid. 

Tell your buddy that is leaving for Afghanistan good luck on getting his deer. And please tell him from everyone on OGF, "Thank You' for his service.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Is that a little drop tine? Congrats and I can't wait to see the video. Good luck to your buddy and definitely thank him for his service.


----------

